# Clover eradication how to?



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Anyone have magic potions or formulas for eradicating clover from a cool season lawn? I've read in other places to use Triclopyr.

I sprayed an app of 24d and it's discolored the clover &#127808; but I've sprayed it in this manner in the past unsuccessfully.

Multiple applications of 24d with surfactant?

Multiple applications of Triclopyr? Does this stuff need surfactant?

Anyone heard of "over the top" herbicide by fertilome? My dad mentioned this stuff but am not sure what the active ingredient is.

Please help.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If you haven't tried yet, you might pick up a bottle of CCO and see how it does. It's readily available most places and affordable. If that doesn't work, a cool season guy may have more answers, but it's always best to start cheap and work your way up when experimenting.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

CCO! If its a small lawn they have ready to spray versions for your hose. Or you can mix it yourself:

https://youtu.be/dULM19FADSI


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

That right there is my most down voted video lol apparently killing clover is a mortal sin


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> That right there is my most down voted video lol apparently killing clover is a mortal sin


I hate internet jackasses that have to slam people just because they want something a little different than what you want. I read the comments, and was super tempted to go tell off all of them for you. :twisted:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I'll try the CCO.

Just debating about waiting a few weeks for warmer weather and more growth.

Thanks


----------



## chefboyardeejay (Apr 16, 2017)

I've read you can use a couple capfuls of baby shampoo as a surfactant. Anyone here try that? Also Grass Daddy, I bet they downvoted because you strayed from the happy whistle music video.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Shampoo or dish soap works but I'd recommend surfactant at some point. There are some products that specifically states to use a NIS and its cheap and a jug lasts forever.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Does that Ortho CCO that you used and one that I will buy from local store need surfactant?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Hose end stuff should just work. Surfactant is for high end chemicals like Celsius.


----------



## Bigvicsp (Apr 19, 2017)

How long should I wait before watering lawn after spraying lawn with 2, 4-D.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I think 24 hours but check the label it should say


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I put down the CCO today. That was not enough so I also bought the fertilome brush and stump killer. Looks to have the same formula.

Hopefully I only need one application but I guess we'll see in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Brush killer likely has the same active ingredient but at a higher concentration. Read the directions and compare the labels for % of the active ingredient. Spot spraying is all that's needed.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> Brush killer likely has the same active ingredient but at a higher concentration. Read the directions and compare the labels for % of the active ingredient. Spot spraying is all that's needed.


Thanks Virginiagal. The percentages were the same at 8% active ingredient.

Welcome to The Lawn Forum


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> Brush killer likely has the same active ingredient but at a higher concentration. Read the directions and compare the labels for % of the active ingredient. Spot spraying is all that's needed.


Welcome! We're glad you're here!


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

I had to hit clover twice this spring in my TTTF with 2-4-D to control the clover. Seems like it did the trick and now the Fescue had thickened up and crowded it out.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks like I need another round of triclopyr. This clover will not give up. The last spray was 15 days ago and I still see some.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

yeah make sure you are using a surfactant too


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I've seen triclopyr take 21 days or more to begin showing signs of injury on the weed. Doesn't hurt to spray more.


----------

